# Cheese breeding project (part 2)



## Rockster (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all,

well I've germinated 27 seeds of Original Cheese x Skunk #1 that I produced in my other journal which is still running and am pleased to report 100% germ rate so the force is strong with these it would seem as they were taken straight from fresh plants and not conditioned at all.

I'm growing these out primarily for male selection for the backcross to Momma but will grow out some girls for evaluation of course.As per my first journal,the pollen production through STS reversal ran too late to be applied in that grow so will be continued in this one which means I'll also be selfing successive generations in the search for a stable seed population of the Cheese chemotype,no mean thing!

I have about 300 beans of this cross stored should I need more for any reason and with that, it's barely time for a cuppa and off we go on the next round of

hunting the Cheese! 

        :yeahthat:

Peace


Rockster:welcome:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello Rock 

Is the stretch on purpose?


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 1, 2009)

Impressive!!!:holysheep: 

So were u get those funky seeds from???

I would be interested in finding some to see what i could do with them in an outdoor situation...

to see what i have in the moment go to thread new but old

keep us updated with those beuties

:hubba:


----------



## city (Mar 1, 2009)

I stretch like that for my dwc before I transplant to the buckets. Hope that's the reason your doing it..


----------



## Rockster (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Happy mate,

 they are 3 inches max and have stopped pretty much after their initial growth spurt as the leaves unfolded.

 @Dr Haze. I grew the plants which made the beans that got Jack stoned.

 @City. What are you guys going on about stretch for?

  My seedlings always get to 3 inches and look spindly then they fatten up.

   These are 4-5 days old.


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 1, 2009)

Impressive... thats the way to do it...
Im also working on a new strain with a indica and sativa blends with sweet frutiness


----------



## Rockster (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds very nice Dr Haze.

  We have 26 Cheese x Skunk #1 who are gonna be grown 12/12 throughout their life and they will be alongside more Cheese clones for the backcross to momma.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good!

I like your pipe cleaner stakes, Ive gotta go get a bag of those now, thats way better than mine, and easier to manipulate.

I wish my babies looked as green as yours, they are looking more yellowish green.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck with your grow, Rockster; I think I'll hang out for this one


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 7, 2009)

27 starting out .. not a bad amount for selection 8)...

ulling up a chair for this one too. 8)


----------



## 420benny (Mar 7, 2009)

I may as well  join the party. Pass the popcorn, please.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 7, 2009)

Why in the first post is the first pic a DSC_ file pic and the other 5 pics a CSC_ ?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 7, 2009)

*nice pics ,,,im in time to see this one from the begining :48:*


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 8, 2009)

So what they doing now?? Well I think u have a gr8 gange going would love to have a taste wen they done  

Well keep us updated with lots of Pics

I have just posted some close ups of my Baby!! 
 :hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 8, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Why in the first post is the first pic a DSC_ file pic and the other 5 pics a CSC_ ?



 Thanks all for dropping in and Hippy mate,it's a CSC because I've got an editing function on my Nikon D60 so can crop and enlarge in camera,hence the CSC files.:watchplant:

 Thats a couple of pics I just did of my 'Dispensation' girl who is keeping my Cheese and Skunk #1 company in my first journal.It increases contrast so isnt that clever and I wouldnt use it for prints.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm back as well.  Rockster, your plants are looking good, as always.   I'll be :watchplant:ing


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, great pictures man.  Your buds are looking great.  I cant get my leaves as dark as everyone else's ive seen.  Mine are a much lighter greenish yellow, but theyre growing pretty quick, so im not too worried.

I love all the grow journals on here, so fun to watch/compare.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi powerplanter,make yerself comfy mate.

Hi Keeps Ten Darker leaves are gotten by giving more nitrogen but it should never be given to just make em darker but when the plant is hungry and some strains have very pale leaves whilst others very dark and is strain specific.

I intentionally gave a strong excess of nitrogen to some plants for the purposes of photography once and made hash with the bud to try avoid the additional nasty nitrates given.

That's few of the pics.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 9, 2009)

Collecting all the nana's before pulling the plug on the 10 week plus STS reversed Cheese clones.:watchplant:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Collecting all the nana's before pulling the plug on the 10 week plus STS reversed Cheese clones.:watchplant:



Awh, thanks!  I wasnt too worried, theyve got like as many as 6 small leaves starting on some of em since last night, so they seem to be doing great.

What are these though?  Are they from males?  Im not familar with all the plant's anatomy yet, and all the terminology you all use, heh.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 9, 2009)

Ey up KT,

 glad to hear your girls are doing well 

 But my girls are clones of a strain called Cheese,a skunk #1 plant that sponateously mutated(as happens in nature)back in around 1988 and has travelled the world in clone form up until today.

But I'm using her in a breeding project to try to get the Cheese chemotype/resin profile into seed form and am 'selfing' the plant,that is,inducing male flowers,collecting the pollen and pollinating herself to produce whats called an 'S1',which is seed from a self pollinated plant.

This will produce all female seeds but they won't be faithful copies of the Cheese but will have her among that selfed offspring and the trick is to locate the plant closest to the true Cheese resin profile and self her again,the idea being the subsequent population should start to show more plants with the Cheese profile and self yet again until hopefully the majority of the seeds carry the Cheese genetic info.

This to be honest is a very difficult task given I'm using low plant populations and will defo need luck so let the genetic dice fall where they may and lets hope fate smiles on me.

I can only give it my best honest shot with the tools I have,but it's gonna be a fun ride and I hope to learn much along the way.:guitar:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats awesome man.  I wanted to try, if I get more room/more place, to start playing with genetics, and try and make new strains via cross breeding.

Good luck man, I wish I could help ya, id love to be a part of this.  Im definitely stickin around to watch though.

But seriously, what is that blue mess!  Is that the Cheese?  Thats beautiful.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi again KT, 

 na man,that's just a Skunk #1 in my grow.It was an underexposed pic so I posterised it much like the pic here.:farm:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 9, 2009)

That's the 13 new Cheese clones I've just taken along with a Nevilles Haze girl top right. 

 Some will be pollinated with a first backcross to Mum and some again selfed.

She's my posh totty for this grow and is well worth the 14 week/98 day wait.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 10, 2009)

Intersting stuff, WAAAAY over my head as yet but interesting.
Think i'll stick around on this one and train my brain a bit.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad it tickles your noodle Newbud.I find it fascinating myself.

That's a few close ups of the leaves on Cheese clones I took 24 hours ago.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 10, 2009)

Are those pics from the 13 new clones or from your others?
Just curios cos of the crystals
They are REALLY green is that under natural light?


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 11, 2009)

Rockster, from what ive gathered, is also a rockster at photography, and playing with lights/exposures as well.  hehe

Is that a macro lens you have? Whats your gear? Youve got some beautiful pictures going on here.

I was wondering though, do you have an original cheese, or just a cross breed one?  I was reading that, if you turn a plant into a hermie, the seeds would be exact copies, but they may also contain the genetic mutations that caused it in the first place.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 11, 2009)

:holysheep: your plants are beautiful! i envy your plant diversity knowledge.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 11, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Rockster, from what ive gathered, is also a rockster at photography, and playing with lights/exposures as well.  hehe
> 
> Is that a macro lens you have? Whats your gear? Youve got some beautiful pictures going on here.
> 
> I was wondering though, do you have an original cheese, or just a cross breed one?  I was reading that, if you turn a plant into a hermie, the seeds would be exact copies, but they may also contain the genetic mutations that caused it in the first place.



 Hi KT,I use a Nikon D60 with the standard 18-55mm nikkor lens but have recently got a Sigma 70mm macro,a manual lens and am waiting on a Sigma ringflash as I'm just using the pop up toy flash on the camera with which I'm just getting by on for the moment.

The Cheese is the original as this is a breeding project and a cross would be of no use to me and have twice grown Big Buddha's Cheese for comparison and am more impressed by Sonics work with the Cheese and I ain't even smoked it yet ha ha!:rofl:

A plant which is a genetically scripted hermie will produce more hermies but a healthy plant can be made to produce male pollen and this is a useful breeding tool and if properly used will not lead to seeds that produce hermies.

I much to prefer to grow 'natural' seeds with a male population but as I say,selfing to access genetic info in a plant is very useful.

And hey,you heard it here first,just been phoned up,my copy of:

 Advances In Hemp Research by Paolo Ranelli has just turned up at my bruvs so my nose will be stuck in that for the next few days woot woot!:clap:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 11, 2009)

Heh, the next question would naturally be....  Are you as dedicated to your work/school?

Okay, ill definitely be seeking you when I decide to buy seeds as this grow winds down.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm a free thinkin' humanist KT so I'd like to think I'm dedicated to humanity,my fellow brothers and sisters. 

There's the book I've been waiting for.

  Advances In Hemp Research.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheese x #1 coming along nicely.


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 13, 2009)

to quote a Bruce Lee  and Mr Han Man saying this in enter the dragon in my own style you understand.......

rockster your skills with a camera are exceptional

bet your reply will be similar

been practicing hey

lol

anyways rockster matey when you give a plant nitrogen it wont bother the plant as it wont uptake it if its not needed but as a footnote in veg mode esp nitrogen given to the plant will/can be stored for when the plant needs to supplement its diet like when in flower mode for want of a better expression.

well thats my understanding of nute take up and im sticking to it until you tell me better no doubt.

awesome what your doing rockster but why are you after having the nearest thing to original cheese seeds which as we all know dont exist and if your lucky fella you smashed it dude.

ps dont forget who your friends are when you succeed btw


rotflmao

uk420maan


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

Man... Pot looks so pretty.

Mine are finally starting to show distinct stems for leaves, and it looks so pretty.  I cant help but sit there and watch them.  Its cool how different they may look too.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 16, 2009)

The babyies look healthy.  I'm still watching.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for popping in chaps and here's a few pics of the new cross. 

 Cheese x Skunk #1.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 19, 2009)

Rockster, you've got a awesome garden goin' on...it could pass as the garden of a rockstar...Can't believe i've not checked out any of your grows before ...Congrats on the new cross, i'm sure there won't be much to gripe about  ...Sounds like you've got this breeding/cross-pollenation down pat ...From your earlier bud pics , i would say this is gonna put out some exceptional buds  I've taken a great interest in the Cheese recently, and have always thought S.#1 was a great strain...but still yet to start any real genetics...Hope ya keep us Updated on this ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Rockster...:ciao:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 20, 2009)

Dang, you crossed, seeded and started those babies already? That was fast! 

How are the mom's doing?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking good :aok: I'm still watching and learning :watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 20, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Dang, you crossed, seeded and started those babies already? That was fast!
> 
> How are the mom's doing?



My Mums are fine KT and have 12 Cheese clones rooting so plenty for the backcross and for pollination for the first S1 seeds. 

My new ringflash turned up today so will be able to use my macro lens properly now.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 21, 2009)

Man, youve got bud and camera porn going on in here.

No wonder youre so popular.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi KT mate,

a few pics of the new cross which is starting to differentiate and show sex as they've been started on 12/12.:watchplant:


----------



## Newbud (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow your plants look healthy.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 24, 2009)

Why thankyou kindly Newbud mate. 

I'm starting some Oldtimers Original Haze seeds today to find a male for a true Haze/Cheese hybrid which should make for an interesting backcross.:watchplant:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 25, 2009)

So what are you trying to do exactly?  Taking a ton of different strains, polinating your "experiment" then crossing it back with the mother (cheese)?

Cause, if thats what youre doing, thats pretty sick.  Either way, looks great man.  How much would you expect from a plant that size?  Seeds/bud.


----------



## Big_Blunt (Mar 25, 2009)

those macro shots are gorgeous and nice framing  on the seeds pic. What your doing is sooo awesome and I'm learning a bunch on how to breed, I cant wait to see the results especially with that lens


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi KT and Big Blunt,

I'm trying to breed the UK Cheese clone with Skunk #1(and maybe others) and also am reversing it so as to self pollinate to produce S1 seeds which will be further worked with in the search for the Cheese chemotype in seed form.

But the Haze is something on the side as I've been gifted these Oldtimers Original Haze beans and could do a backcross with a pure Haze which could be very very interesting as the Cheese high is really quite different as not only did the taste mutate,so did the cannabinoid profile as it's a spontaneous mutation or 'sport',something that happens in nature quite often and is part of the driving force of evolutionary change methinks with small random mutations and this I think is an instance of it.

So it's all about the Cheese but with the Haze a synergy of highs in a successful cross could be very special.

A few pics of the 1988 Cheese F1 x 2008 Skunk #1 Ibl at @4 weeks 12/12 from seed.:watchplant:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 26, 2009)

Well Rockster, those look amazing.  A beautiful shade of green.  I really wish I could taste some!?  Very interesting, I'm learning alot.  Thanks Mate!  By the way, I've always heard that the seeds you want to use to grow are the ones with tiger stripes or the darker ones.  I see you have one there that is pretty light colored.  Whats are your thoughts on that?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

intresting project, what are the advantages of getting the Cheese chemotype?


----------



## Rockster (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi powerplanter,

as regards seed colour I don't place much on it as seeds come in all types but obviously larger darker seeds are better than smaller paler ones from the same strain.

Hi Swiftgt,

not so much an advantage but that I'm trying to get the resin profile of the Cheese clone into seed form and thats not easy as its thought to be heterozygous for the Cheese trait,it's hybrid as opposed to homozygous or truebreeding for that particular trait,at least thats my take on things?

A few pics of one of the 4 breeder boys.:hubba:


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 27, 2009)

lol hey rockster mate you lost me from swiftgt onwards

rofl

uk420maan

looking great btw


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds like you have alot of backcrossing and cubing to do!
and 
it will be hard to find the males with the trates you want if the genes you are looking for are recessive in the males!
the resin profile of the Cheese strain,are the genes recessive or dom?
those males look nice and healthy!


----------



## Rockster (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi swiftgt,

   I'm trying to preserve the Cheese female genes in the cross rather than the Sk#1 male traits.

A few close ups of the Cheese/Sk#1 cross.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

Still lost but i'm trying lol.
Think i slowly getting some of it.
I'm sure once i read, re-read, and read this thread another 100 times i will have  got it sorted in my head lol.
Cracking pics buy the way


----------



## Rockster (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Newbud,glad you like the pics. 

Just put 10 Lowryder 2 in to soak as I'll be crossing a male with the Cheese for the start of breeding an autoflowering Cheese strain.Dunno if it's doable but we won't know without trying eh? :watchplant:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

well i had a read of the stickys here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45
very usefull,cheak it out newbud!
looking good rockster,
i didnt know you already had crossed your cheese with skunk no1
so thats your own breed rockster?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Hi Newbud,glad you like the pics.
> 
> Just put 10 Lowryder 2 in to soak as I'll be crossing a male with the Cheese for the start of breeding an autoflowering Cheese strain.Dunno if it's doable but we won't know without trying eh? :watchplant:


 
Well i guessing if it can be done then you'll probably manage it lol.
Good luck


----------



## Newbud (Mar 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> well i had a read of the stickys here
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45
> very usefull,cheak it out newbud!
> looking good rockster,
> ...


 
Trying to learn how to grow before i take on too much fella lol,
I keep coming here cos its easier to take in over time, plus i love  the porn, and the knowledge, lol.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

"Just put 10 Lowryder 2 in to soak as I'll be crossing a male with the Cheese for the start of breeding an autoflowering Cheese strain.Dunno if it's doable but we won't know without trying eh"

im sure its do-able rockster 
so keep it up! maybe you will be selling seeds one day!
id like to try crossing some autos with other larger strains to try to get a larger non dwarf auto flowering strain,


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 29, 2009)

well mr rockster i think its dooable and your da man to do it for sure your attention to detail is second to none.

im sure in the very near future we shall be seeing rockster auto cheese seeds being the best selling seeds on the planet imagine that throwing a handful outdoors in the u.k. guerilla styly and coming back 6-8 weeks later for harvest time.

btw hi have d40x and cannot for the life of me get anything like the pics you are achieving and i was a keen amateur 25+ years ago

lol

just noticed ya have macro lens derrrrrrrrrrrrrr

awesome pics btw.

uk420maan


----------



## Rockster (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi uk420maan,

  yup,got a macro but I did'nt use it for these pics,thats just the standard zoom lens and edited (cropped) in camera.:watchplant:

One of the 4 Cheese x Sk#1 males about to drop pollen at @35 days 12/12 from seed.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 29, 2009)

Perfect pics like all your pics Rockster, all leaf is perfect too with no signs of any ailment, well done 

Always perfect.

Mini tripod?



> Just put 10 Lowryder 2 in to soak as I'll be crossing a male with the Cheese for the start of breeding an autoflowering Cheese strain.Dunno if it's doable but we won't know without trying eh?



I wholeheartedly agree, try the options at your fingertips and hey, it may or not work, if it doesnt, it still doesnt mean its not possible.

eace:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Hippy mate, 

 no,I havent been using a tripod although I do have one specifically for the growroom,got a baby Manfrotto and really should start using it and will when I install adjustable lighting fixtures so have better access and can move around and get in close to the plants as its just not really practical using a tripod atm as its SO tight in my growroom. 90cm x 270cm is a tight squeeze for me and about 16-18 plants!

But its criminal not to use one if you have half decent kit so thanks for the reminder!

And there is the first Oldtimers Original Haze seed to pop up.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 30, 2009)

rockster keep up good work. havent been in GJ section for a moment & im glad i finally popped in. stellar. will def subsribe


----------



## Rockster (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheers docfishwrinkle,glad you like. 

A few pics of the Cheese x Sk#1 cross at @32 days 12/12 from seed. :watchplant:


----------



## Rockster (Apr 2, 2009)

A few pics of the first male(Cheese x Sk#1)) to shed pollen which will be collected but not neccessarily used for the first backcross.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

yep that looks like a whole load of balls!
so needless to say you collected the pollen off that male?


----------



## Rockster (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi swiftgt,

   I'll be collecting it when its had a chance to really produce some love dust so the chosen girls get a good seeing to and set lots of seed. :hubba:

A few pics of my cutest pheno of the Cheese x Sk#1 first cross.

35 days old and around 20 inches tall.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 5, 2009)

thats a prime example you have there!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 5, 2009)

very good journal
thanx


----------



## Rockster (Apr 6, 2009)

Glad you like the journal.

One of the 9 Cheese x Sk#1 just starting to produce resin at @36 days 12/12 from seed.:watchplant:

Pure Cheese clones just about rooted and will be transferred to 8 pot Wilma's.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 7, 2009)

A pic of one of the Oldtimers Original Haze seedlings. 

Schpiky lil booger.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 7, 2009)

Outstanding breeding journal!

How is the book?  Useful?  Worth the money?

EDIT:  + I really dig that you are growing in soil!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nicely done Rokster, the Cheese x Sk#1 is looking very tasty.  The pics. of the pollen sacks are really nice.  I just made one of the pics. of the Cheese x Sk#1 the background on my computer.  Those are some nice pictures!  You got skills, as they say.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

 yes I'm very glad I bought the book as although it cost loads and hasnt tons of drug cannabis info it the same laws of inheritance apply and it lists all his research sources which is invaluable as we have internet access to most of it.

One of my Atami Wilma's arrived today so just have my girls sitting in it rather than actually plugged in.The Cheese x Sk#1 cross will carry on organically in one Wilma and will have 8 pure Cheese clones in another for the first backcross and for the selfing for which I already have S1 pollen,collected from the last grow. 

Day 39 from seed and the largest girl is over 2 feet tall and the resin is smelling exactly like their pure Cheese mother,which is great as I didn't expect to see the Cheese expressed in the first cross.

Thats on 3 of the most mature girls as some are only just starting to produce resin.:watchplant:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

Flawless pics as usual lol, plants look perfect as usual lol damn you make me jealous.

Are the wilma's good then? thinking about em for a second grow room continuing using coco.
Was planning shifting to DWC but dont think its for me lol.

Awesome work as always


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 9, 2009)

juss too damn neat for my liking

lol

uk420maan


----------



## Newbud (Apr 9, 2009)

What you still doin here lol?
Got that 6 pack yet?


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking good as usual Rockster.  Love the journal


----------



## Rockster (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi chaps,thanks for looking in and yes I've run the Wilma's,well,one of them anyway and they are fine but do need to improve the piping connections as they leak like mad,very shoddy to put an otherwise good product on the market with connectors that leak,tsk tsk,but it's just a case of sealing with suitable glue,pva should do it,otherwise a very good value for money bit of kit methinks. 

It's around day 54 12/12 from seed and the 9 girls look like they'll yield about 2oz+ which is good for a seed to weed 12/12 regime.

Quite a bit of pheno variation but haven't done a turpene (knicker sniff:hubbasmell evaluation of all girls yet and although I do I think I reported a defo Cheese resin smell,well,it's still evolving and anyway,these girls are for pure evaluation,not breeding although I've made a small selective pollination already with one of the Sk#1 daddies,1 of 3 that I'll be using for the first backcross for some F2's for storage and possible use,glad I've got those coming,another useful tool in ma quest! :watchplant:

Pure Original Haze and pure landrace Shebergan (130k from Mazar-I-Sharif)being grown for other Cheese lines as well as a Neville's Haze 14 week girl,this grows posh totty,all in rudely good health.

So,that's the new F1's and potential daddies but the Cheese clones including STS reversals are being hand fed in Coco but will go into the other Wilma shortly,pics to follow.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello again, looking good as always.
Could you use ptfe tape for the connections?

2 oz sounds nice from fairly small plants, oh and that middle pic looks well nice


----------



## Rockster (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Newbud,

 I'm afraid not as it's the connector which is supposed to make a tight fit in a hole in an approx 1/2" plastic pipe,so it's wobbly from the offset,really shoddy as I say and I will go to the Wilma stand at the next Hemp Expo I go to,if only to take the p*** out of their directors for letting a fault like that go out as standard and if you look at the pics,a dollop of suitable glue,be it pva,solvent based or whatever,job done!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Ha, shody gits lol.
Would of been better with t-pieces i guess but the glue will do lol.
Do they push in then?
Pretty surprised  they been allowed to get away with that, i'd be straight on the phone kicking off.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi again Newbud,

  they arent a push fit but a plastic screw thread that did'nt bite but just spun,loada pants really.It's not a big deal Atami will say as it still works and the leaking water is naturally caught by the system but I say ho no! that's naff as any point leaking fluids intermittently will start to precipitate the chems,it'll start to crust up and goes towards general dirt and possible blockages so sack that man and gimme a job Atami you European chancers grrr!:holysheep:

This is "Sick Girl" pheno #9 of the Cheese x Sk#1.

Around day 54 of her young life but she's off to a good start in the pixie crystal department.:hubba:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Holly crap man! Is that just the strain or is it cos you got everything dialled in so well?
Thats some impressive looking crystals mate.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 21, 2009)

wooooo thats great trich prouduction if ive ever seen it!
they look real good rockster!


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 21, 2009)

looking great rockster photography is superb mate btw nutriculture dont happen to make the wilmas by any chance do they cos those amazons are crap build quality too like screw in fittings/misters to the main pipework that leak cos the thread size is one up on the actual mister size-not rocket science to sort it out

lol

uk420maan


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 21, 2009)

Dialed in is right.  Looking good Rockster!  Keep it up man, Peace.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 21, 2009)

sick girl needs 2 c the doc


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 22, 2009)

beautiful, nothing more nothing less


----------



## Rockster (Apr 22, 2009)

Many thanks for the compliments chaps,but its not me,it's natures dna doing her thang is all. 

A few pics from the garden,was about to do a whole bunch of pics and then the lights went off for the day,doh!!!

First pic is of one of the Cheese clones,1 of 6,and they'll be at the other end of the growroom.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 22, 2009)

Those are amazing.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad you like powerplanter.

A few close ups and the vegging plant is 1 of the 2 pure Haze and the purple calyx is from a Cheese clone just starting to flower.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 23, 2009)

Close ups are of Sick Girl #9.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 24, 2009)

That's pheno #3 in the first pic and is 80cm tall or 31.5 inches at 8 weeks 12/12 from seed.

The vegging plant is a pure Haze,1 of 2 and heres hoping for a least one male for a hack with the Cheese.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 24, 2009)

wooooooooo
your pics are class!
keep up the amazing pics man,
are you using your macro lens?


----------



## Rockster (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes mate,well for the extreme close ups.

It's a Sigma 70mm macro on a Nikon D60 with Sigma ringflash.

I'm quite happy with it but the bulk of the flash head is a bit of a pain as when you move in close you have to move stems and leaves out of the way to stop it snagging on stuff but apart from that it's an ok bit of kit.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 24, 2009)

yea i was wondering how hard it would be to get the cam in that close with a flash!
great pics tho man, thanks!


----------



## Rockster (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad yer liking swiftgt.

I must say I'm happy with them,just have to see what the flowering time will be like compared to the Cheese clone as that takes around 9 weeks but can be taken at 8 and it's still a respectable smoke but the Skunk #1 takes around 11 weeks,at least Sensi Seeds version does.I hope they finish within 10 weeks,I'd be chuffed if that were so.

But that's one of the two pure Haze I have and it looks like this one is probably a boy,woo hoo! :guitar:

I grew the Haze with a Cheese backcross in mind and it looks like I'll get a chance to do so.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 26, 2009)

Sick girl #9 coming along nicely with about 5-6 weeks to go so God knows what she'll look like then!:hubba:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice, nice colours, looks like it will be covered in brown/orange by time its done.
Its already dripping with trich's too lol.

Great pictures as usual


----------



## Rockster (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Newbud,

       yeah man,Sick Girl #9 should make some cracking pics as she's trichilicious all over,main branches included and still has ages to go.

Jack Herer looks a bit girly in comparison! :hubba:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Still looks nice though,,, trichilicious lol i like it


----------



## Rockster (Apr 26, 2009)

A few shots of a coupla the other pheno's.Of the 9 I have 2 very indica dom pheno's which are the shortest by far and not very branched and would make good sea of green clones.I don't have any intermediates as the others are all typical sativa's in appearance,with Sick Girl#9 by far the most resinuous of the lot.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking good as expected but just being trying to get my head round why the pheno's are so clear cut, so to speak, one way or the other?
Is that a cross that has being separated into the two during breeding or?

You'l have to bare with me i not so good with the words lol and still learning all this, plus it gettin kinda late


----------



## Rockster (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Newbud, 

 no,it's not both sides of the cross expressing themselves as the Cheese is recessive,meaning other strains will dominate in a first cross with Cheese and mask the traits,at least in the terpene profile/Cheese chemotype.

There may be Cheese expression expressed as regards shape,the physical appearance which is the main criteria for selection along with the high obviously.Also maturation time,pest resistance etc.

So I have 9 girls,7 sativa like,2 more indica but that isnt the true ratio as you need to plant more like a 100 plants to get a fairly accurate idea of the whole strain and a 1000 is better.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 27, 2009)

Me likey, me want some to try, going to watch this one, who's cheese is this again, Im thinking of ordering these beans to play with. Love the trich formation on the sick girl, your now one of my heros.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi donkey,glad you likey 

This is a cross of the Exodus Cheese x Sk#1,the start of a project to breed a strain with full on Cheese characteristics.

Once the first backcross is done and also my feminised (S1)(expresses as F2)Cheese,I'll have seeds going out as testers and you'll be very welcome to some of them.

They won't be the finished article but both lines should have true Cheese chemotypes within the population.

Ah! Just thought,I've done a selective pollination on certain girls,Sick Girl#9 included,so these are F2's so within that population the Cheese will be expressed and they'll be ready in 2-3 weeks so edit


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 27, 2009)

so your going all out, witht the breading project,
good to see,
so do you think you will be selling your strains off in the near future?


----------



## Rockster (Apr 27, 2009)

No,this is purely for the pleasure at the moment and I'm only on the second cross,although I've yet to give a detailed description of each of the 9 F1's,7 are turning out to look like carbon copies of the original clone,colour,particularly the purpling,branching and leaves,shape,serrations,...but...the Cheese chemotype isnt being expressed.

It is early days and I get a bit of menthol and fruityness but not the Cheese funk but I did'nt expect this anyway,the Cheese generally known to be recessive in a first cross but do temper that with the fact Sonic over at Breedbay is getting good reports of his Jungle Cheese expressing the Cheese chemotype strongly so yay(big up to ya Sonic!)and he'll be backcrossing which will defo reinforce the trait so it may increase the possible ratio of Cheese pheno's but with straight crosses it might not actually be possible to get the Cheese into a form where 100% of all seeds are the Cheese,just a certain percentage or ratio.

So thats an interesting observation methinks as I defo have strong physical similarities with these 7,the other 2 are Skunk#1 in appearance,so I'm thinking there may be a 50/50 split as regards phenotypical appearance,because it's not a 7:2 ratio,that's just the number of plants I have and I think it's more likely an even split,can't say for sure but that doesn't hamper me anyway.

edit

But I'd be grateful if some folk would grow them out as testers,particularly those who know the real Cheese and so get objective feedback.

First Cheese/Sk#1 x Cheese/Sk#1 F2 seed,not for use in upcoming crosses at present but it's good to have them and all will be stored noting details of individuals.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 28, 2009)

I've modified the reflectors and 2 are now vertical as my grow is 2 tier,the first cross is about 80-90cm and the Cheese clones about 20cm so by hanging vertically and having tall girls on one side both lots of plants are nearer to the light so I'm quite pleased with that.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

looks good man,
how much height do you have in your growroom?


----------



## Rockster (Apr 28, 2009)

I've quite a bit of room swiftgt mate.The plants are sitting on pots to match the height of the Wilma unit but I can cope with a 5 foot plant and have had sativa's over 6 foot easy,just bend them back into the light and if the tops arent directly illuminated they still swell up nicely anyway.:watchplant:

Second Wilma should be arriving tomorrow after over 2 weeks delay(grr!) and then the 4th 400w hps will be fired up and the room will be fit to bursting,but no plant more than 3 feet so good light top to bottom hopefully.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

looks like your grow space is about the same size as mine so!
i have a bit of space to fill my flower room but my veg shelf is almost full,
but as soon as my veg plants are just abit bigger i can take cuttings and sex them, and ill have about half my veg space back,
prob just in time to start your f2's!


----------



## Rockster (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi again swiftgt,yeah,space,oh for more room!:angrywife:

But meanwhile back at the ranch,a few pics of pheno's 7# and 8#.

Schtarting to get a bit schticky.:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Apr 30, 2009)

...absolutely stellar photography too...


----------



## Rockster (Apr 30, 2009)

Many thanks for the compliment Hick. 

Well they are about 8 1/2 weeks 12/12 from seed and I estimate they look about 5-6 weeks into flowering of a 10-11 weeks strain.

Just a guestimate really but reckon they have maybe 35 days to go.


----------



## Rockster (May 1, 2009)

I've converted a washing machine into a cabinet for my mum's and breeding males.

Dr Who might have a Tardis but I've got a Wash-dis! 

Me washing machine be da shiznit,me pimps it up!

Pic of seedling is 1 of 3 Shebergan.They are very slow to establish themselves.


----------



## Newbud (May 1, 2009)

Any pics of the set up?


----------



## Rockster (May 1, 2009)

Hi Newbud,

 na,not really mate,not much to show.Just some reclaimed fluoro's,8 x 23w and very tired tubes they are too but have enough light for what I need.Ali foil on the walls and that's about it.

Small fan and home made carbon filter going in tomorrow and will probably spray it a friendly colour.:fly:


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2009)

As usual they look great!  I don't know much about Pheno types and such, but I can tell you wether or not I like it.  I would love to try growing some of those seeds, but, my wife has shut me down.  @#$$!!!  anyways, looking good Rockster!!!!!


----------



## Rockster (May 3, 2009)

Hi powerplanter,well we know who wears the trousers in your house eh?

Na,just kidding mate as a grow is a shared thing in a relationship even if your other half doesn't toke.Got to take the good ladie's feelings into consideration eh?

Then give 'em a good ***** sla...and yes I am joking!:holysheep:

Well not much to report apart fom the fact the STS treated clone is responding strongly and nice and early to the applied chems.


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

ha i love your washing m, mod 
cool idea!
and those palnts are comming on amazingly!


----------



## Rockster (May 3, 2009)

Hi swiftgt, 

I'm quite happy with my washing machine as now I can have some whiter than white weed.


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

awesome pics as uaual man!
are you going to do anything with the door on your washing m?
coz ive never seen a light in one before!
or is that what you wanted to spray?


----------



## Rockster (May 4, 2009)

thanks swiftgt mate. 

A few pics of Sick Girl but first pic is of a Cheese clone pollinated today with STS pollen.


----------



## Rockster (May 4, 2009)

A few more.Out of duracells so had to use on camera flash which now seems quite harsh and not very controllable by comparison to the sigma ringflash.

I'll stock up on the morrow as Sick Girl is starting to goo all over and should make some pretty pics,specially with her schticky stems.:hubba:


----------



## Rockster (May 5, 2009)

Reet,new duracells fitted.

Not much to report,the Sex reversed pollen was applied to a Cheese clone yesterday,the second Haze looks to be a female which is great as I've never grown out a pure Haze although truth be known would rather do it in the tropics at altitude but hey,you can't have efferfink huh?

A few Sick Girl pics....


----------



## Rockster (May 5, 2009)

A few more.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 5, 2009)

Great pic's Rockster, crazy how frosty even the stems are.  

I bet those fan leaves really get you high!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 5, 2009)

great thread rockster!
cheese is my faveourite strain,
your pics are awesome.
keep doing what your doing 
:ciao:

Thedonofchron


----------



## powerplanter (May 6, 2009)

Hey Rockster,
    I'd ***** [email protected]#$ her but she hits back.  She{my wife} gets a little freaked out about the cops.  Afraid they'll put me in jail.  Anyway, I havn't seen my pants for quite some time.  Sick girl looks really..... SICK  , in a good way. :hubba: Keep up the good work.  See ya next time.


----------



## Rockster (May 6, 2009)

Hi guys,thanks for popping in. 

She hits back you say powerplanter,blimey that's not fair now is it?

Jus' kiddin' mate.Your Mrs doesn't want her little honey bunny going to nasty horrible jail full of lions and tigers and bears oh my!


----------



## powerplanter (May 7, 2009)

I don't know if she's worried about me or just doesn't want to go her self, but no she don't play fair.  She's a good lady though.  You got some real nice ladies yourself there!  Real nice trichs.  Excuse me, my mouth is watering and I don't want to get it all over my key board again.  Keep up the good work Rockster!! See ya later.


----------



## Rockster (May 8, 2009)

Hi powerplanter,she sounds worth being ***** whipped for ha ha!

Na,kidding,wimmin eh?

A Cheese clone pollinated for the first Sk#1 backcross.


----------



## Rockster (May 10, 2009)

I've got both Wilma's fired up an running now,very happy with them.

A few pics,schtarting to get schticky.:hubba:


----------



## Newbud (May 10, 2009)

Whats your feed pattern mate?


----------



## Rockster (May 10, 2009)

Hi Newbud,

   I started them in compost in 3" pots then potted up to coco and feeding Bio Bizz nutrients by hand but once in the Wilma gave them Ionic at ec 1.2 ph 5.8 and have upped to ec 1.4 today.I won't and should'nt need to go above ec 1.6.

   The small Cheese plants I'm irrigating 2-3 times a day,waiting on timers,tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## powerplanter (May 10, 2009)

The color on that pollinated Cheese clone is absolutely beautiful!!!  Very nice.


----------



## Rockster (May 11, 2009)

Glad you like powerplanter 

 A few Sick Girl pics,now @11 weeks 12/12 from seed.


----------



## swiftgt (May 11, 2009)

very nice rockster,
its looking like one of the heavest trich layden cheese strains ive seen!
that or your top notch photography skills,
so when will these be ready so harvest?


----------



## Rockster (May 11, 2009)

Cheers swiftgt mate,

 I think they've about 3 weeks tops to go but we'll see.


----------



## powerplanter (May 13, 2009)

Hey Rockster,
    My son and I were just looking at your pics. and he asked "what kind of light you are useing".  I told him it was prob. a 400w hps?  Am I right or not?  They are looking scrumcious!!!


----------



## Rockster (May 14, 2009)

Hey up powerplanter, 

The plants are in fact under 400w hps lamps rather than 600's.

A few pics from the garden..


----------



## swiftgt (May 14, 2009)

so where the last two strains you crossed as frosty as these f1's?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

I can only imagine the amount of hash you'll get off those fan leaves.  Amazing how frosty they are, those might even rival the DP WW. :rofl:


----------



## powerplanter (May 15, 2009)

Hey Rockster, check out the third pic. in that last set you posted.  The Marijuana leaf is making a cross.  Must be Christian weed!!


----------



## Rockster (May 16, 2009)

My God powerplanter,Jesus is muscle'ing in on my grow!

Well I'm not an atheist,I'm an anti-theist,so don't appreciate Jesus starting an advertising drive in my back yard!

 I'll have God botherers turning up and kneeling and burning candles and stuff.

 I'll just Set Super Alice on 'em.


----------



## Rockster (May 16, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> so where the last two strains you crossed as frosty as these f1's?



Well the Sick Girl pheno is defo a lot more resinuous than any of the Skunk#1's I grew out for comparison.She'll be as schticky and resinuous as the Cheese methinks but that's not the be all and end all,rather the type of resin on the plant is the important thing for me.

But,I blather on,a few pics...


----------



## Rockster (May 16, 2009)

A few more..


----------



## Rockster (May 16, 2009)

The second of 2 pure Haze has shown to be a girl so woot woot as I have one of each so can pollinate a Cheese clone and also grow out a pure Haze female which will be a first for me but it's gorra be done innit!

Both plants in coco and hand watered with minimal nutes.


----------



## swiftgt (May 16, 2009)

impressive as usual rockster!
so these should be ready in about 9days or so,not too long left!
how is your washing m grow doing?


----------



## powerplanter (May 17, 2009)

Super Alice is bad @$$.  She'll kick some Jesus butt.  Cheese looks great!!!


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 18, 2009)

damn just read up on the grow, nice grow and i think what you did with the washing machine was kick [email protected]@ i wanna try sumtn like it myself


----------



## lordhighlama (May 19, 2009)

ah yes... always can count on you to make a guy drool in the morning
Great pic's as usual rockster!


----------



## Rockster (May 19, 2009)

Then shield your eyes lordhighlama lest you be spotted drooling over a ladyboy pic,which is what this reversed Cheese clone is.


----------



## Rockster (May 19, 2009)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> damn just read up on the grow, nice grow and i think what you did with the washing machine was kick [email protected]@ i wanna try sumtn like it myself



Yeah but getting rid the the guts of the machine has to be taken into consideration,especially if like me you live above ground level,it's a big heavy drum with concrete bolted on.

A couple pics of seeds forming on the first Cheese x Sk#1 backcross,male 'A'.


----------



## Rockster (May 20, 2009)

A few pics du jour,not much to report apart from it rilly gettin' schtinky in there.


----------



## growright35 (May 20, 2009)

Hey Rockster i've really enjoyed your show and the knowlege shared. As usual pics = drool and envy. The only question there should be is not who for BPOM  but which of yours to use. Of course no dis to any other BUD on this site.


----------



## Rockster (May 21, 2009)

That's very kind of you to say growright mate but it's just down to the fact I've got quite a good macro with dedicated ringflash,the plants are nice,yes,but certainly no better than other members who may not have the camera kit I have.

Right,about time I got some pics of the Shebergan landrace up,they've been very slow to establish themselves but are starting to take off now,and my 2 pure Hazes are doing nicely,I'll get some pics up later of those as well later.

Need my morning cup o' Java or 3,kickstart the day first.


----------



## Rockster (May 22, 2009)

That's the Haze boy.


----------



## Rockster (May 22, 2009)

A few pics of Sick Girl,got about 10 days methinks?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2009)

Nice shots! That looks tasty big time.


----------



## Rockster (May 23, 2009)

Glad you like MeNtAlPaTiEnT

A pic of the Cheese x Sk#1 first backcross(males A + B)seeds forming nicely.


----------



## Newbud (May 23, 2009)

Well what can i say????,,,,,, Nice, as usual lol, sick girl looking real healthy.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Rockster (May 25, 2009)

Cheers Newbud mate,

 looks like the girls have about 7 days so chopped a few week early buds,be about 1/4 oz dry and removed the seeds (I'd purposely done a very light selective pollination on all girls)then broke up the buds and on cleaning my fingers was left with this which hi ham now schmokin'. :watchplant:
It's about 1/2g and does have pistils in it but it's borderline bubble.
It narf tasty.


----------



## Rockster (May 25, 2009)

A few pics of Sick Girl,had uploaded more but there is a glitch in the matrix.I bet I can't upload e'm now without editing them,we'll see?

Ok,sorted.


----------



## Rockster (May 26, 2009)

A few pics of one of Sick Girl's sisters and the first Haze male flower to open.


----------



## 420benny (May 26, 2009)

Those look soooooo tasty. Good job Rockster!


----------



## Rockster (May 26, 2009)

Cheers benny 

There's the first Haze male flower jeeust starting to drop pollen,you can see where it's split its seams.


----------



## Vegs (May 26, 2009)

Those pics are so clear I feel like I am right there starring at them myself. I don't have to tell you that you did a good job!


----------



## Rockster (May 27, 2009)

Cheers Vegs, 

A few Sick Girl pics,not long now till the chop.:farm:


----------



## swiftgt (May 27, 2009)

mmmm thats some tasty bud man,
you must be getting a least alittle excited by now?
heck im getting excited looking at them!!


----------



## Rockster (May 28, 2009)

Hi swiftgt, 

 na,not exited but certainly pleased.I've just chopped the tops of 2 of Sick Girl's sisters,as per pics.Quite a lot of seed on it,mostly immature,which it copped from me doing a Cheese backcross next door but no worries as this is bud for schmokin' and not seed production although I'll collect a few of the F2's produced,spesh off Sick Girl.:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (May 28, 2009)

Very nice Rockster, those are some beautiful pictures.  Nice one of the Haze male.  If this State that I live in ever makes Medical Marijuana legal I would love to get ahold of some of those seeds.  The Girls look soooo tasty.  Well enjoy, let us know how they turn out.


----------



## Rockster (May 29, 2009)

Took a lower budlet off Sick Girl and did some pics outside the growroom.

 She's looking ripe fer choppin'.:hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Jun 4, 2009)

Pure Haze boy and girl.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 5, 2009)

A few pics du jour,

 Cheese clones with BX1 seeds forming and some Cheese x Sk#1.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats a great picture of the pollen on the Haze Boy.  Some beautiful plants!  I just licked the screen.


----------



## Rockster (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi powerplanter,  

yeah,I really like that Haze close up too.

A few pics du jour and the male in the last pic is my Shebergan landrace.

Bud pics are of a quite well seeded Cheese x Sk#1 F1.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Rockster, very nice as usual.  I've never heard of that strain "Shebergan Landrace".  Is that an Indica or a Sativa?  Is it still available anywhere?  If Marijuana ever becomes legal I plan on starting my grow room and would like to try many different strains.  I have cronic pain so I'm looking for something thats good for pain.  Any way, love the journal.  I'll be watching.  Peace!!!


----------



## Rockster (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi powerplanter, 

   Sherbergan is in Afghanistan,about 130km from Mazar-I-Sharif I'm told.

   It's a pure indica landrace strain grown traditionally for hashish production and seeds should be available from the Real Seed Co.,an outfit that sells true landrace genetics from around the world,way to go boys!


----------



## skallie (Jun 15, 2009)

hi rockster so what are your plans now you have cheese x sk No1 f1 pheno's.

are you now going to do a test grow of cheese x sk as this imho is what cheese needed some fatass colas instead of those poxey buds.

lol

looking forward to whatever ya upto man.

skallie


----------



## Rockster (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Skallie,

  er,that was a test grow of 9 Cheese x Skunk#1,I'm smoking it now and have made oil and hash,vapes well does the oil.

But yeah,my cola's are reet scrawny mingers aren't they?

A few poxy UK Cheese clone buds(not my cross),sorry to offend,ahem.:hubba:


----------



## Rockster (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats the 6 foot plus pure Haze girl and the Shebergan landrace whose pollen from a male I've stored and may apply on a Cheese clone in my next journal where I'll also be doing selective pollinations with my lone Haze male as well as males from Lowryder 1 and 2,also doing a BX2 with Cheese x Sk#1.

Will be growing out 8 Cheese x Skunk#1 BX1 for evaluation purposes,some F2's,along with as I say,the Shebergan who'll be whacked with Haze pollen for a side order of Afghan/Haze F1 madness,we'll see?

In just the little research I've done I've learnt unoquivocally that straight cubing will not result in pheno's that could pass for the clone.But I'll be getting an idea of what is occurring in this grow,what is expressed now should be interesting.

Repeat backcrossing puts more of the desireable clones genes into the offspring but they are not accessable,compartmentalised if ya like,can't come together to dominate and express in the offspring.

When you do a first cross,the clone donates 50% of the input to the resin profile or chemotype,the new father 50% too of course,so the result isnt one masking the other as in a dominant/recessive relationship( but which would apply if you had the original father),it's a bonding of 2 profiles into a new one,yes,there are Cheese genes in there but only half and now linked to what the male gave.

I've been advised to inbreed the BX1's,giving me F2's and from those you'd have to find the 'Cheesiest' to work with.Makes sense as differentiation in the F2 will allow a possibility of combinations to show expressed as different pheno's but they are female and can't be backcrossed to Mama#1.So backcross repeatedly to a sibling brother? (Not sure,just thinking aloud,much reading to do)

But.....in these crosses your male by luck may well combine to produce something indeed very 'Cheesey',but summat right on the money,hmmm,dunno bout that?

I'd like to learn more about this supposed spontaneous mutation that the cut given to the Exodus crew got?

A mutation is the failure of dna repair at a cellular level which causes a change in the genetic material which gets passed on in mitosis,making bunnies,seeds,etc,even Pangolins and they are gayer than rainbows!

But the mutation is in a clone,not in a seed population and I don't even know if this is of significance as presumably the laws of inheritance won't have been affected by the mutation?

Kveschuns,kveshchuns,all dese kveschuns!


----------



## skallie (Jun 18, 2009)

what

lol

sort of tried to understand what your saying bit over my head tbh.

apologies for not reading throughly enough to make the statement i did having now read it i see you have done what i asked.

well done rockster now onto the next grow.

lol

skallie


----------



## Rockster (Jun 18, 2009)

Aw'right Skallie, 

Well this grow is winding down to a close,just 4 small heavily seeded Cheese clones finishing and there's the first Cheese x Sk#1 BX1 seeds for the next round of tinkering with da Cheese!


----------



## skallie (Jun 19, 2009)

me want your seeds

lol

skallie


----------



## Rockster (Jun 19, 2009)

lol

Lively beans these,cracked after 12 hours in water.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 19, 2009)

That's radical man, I want some too!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 20, 2009)

May I also say... White who? Widow what?:ccc:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 18, 2009)

Rockstar much love.I purchased U.K Cheese and am lovin it.I know this is aN OLD THREAD,BUT i JUST WAS TOLD!Good job


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job Rockster, I'm ready for round three!!!!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi dirty you say you purchased u.k. cheese???????

Im just wondering where you purchased it from considering its only available as/in clone form.

Nice work rockster btw i jurst lurve your photography skills.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 22, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hi dirty you say you purchased u.k. cheese???????
> 
> Im just wondering where you purchased it from considering its only available as/in clone form.
> 
> ...


 
A dispencary in L.A.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool beans DirtySouth, good luck on them, hope you get the Limberger pheno.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats news to me dirty good luck with them either way and you will love the cheese.


 Time4Plan-B


----------

